
Social media as a tool of mass impact: remember 2016 US presidential election - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/medicine/1281-social-media-as-a-tool-of-mass-impact-just-remember-2016-us-presidential-election.html
======
inoplanium
But what are social media anyway? A means of communication, a new stage in the
development of social relations, a platform for advertising and promotion of
goods and services, or global systems for manipulating and controlling people?
There are both positive and negative aspects of the use of social networks.
Another question is whether they can be prevented from having a negative
impact.

